# Polish Airforce Records 1940-1947



## Micdrow (Apr 6, 2008)

I cant remember if this has been posted here but a great website on the Polish Airforce Records 1940-1947

Polish Air Force Operations Record Books 1940-1947


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2008)

Really great site .THX Paul for posting.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 7, 2008)

Your welcome!!!


----------



## A4K (Apr 8, 2008)

Good stuff Micdrow! Thanks for posting!


----------

